# Young Wild Beardie



## Serpentess (Jun 2, 2009)

Boyfriend and I found this guy on the side of a dirt road... as we pulled over so I could take a photo of the landscape.

He was about 50cms away from the front tyres so we shooed him from the road in case he found his end.

Was only a small critter, I'd say a year or two old. Not sure though.


----------



## Emmalicious (Jun 2, 2009)

Gosh I've been reading you're posts where do you live? you seem ot find HEAPS of wild reptiles! LOL!

Very cute beardie though =-)


----------



## morry (Jun 2, 2009)

i see a fair few eastern beardies in the townsville district...


----------



## Acrochordus (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice shoot, what other herps do you get around your area?
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Dotora (Jun 2, 2009)

Thats a nice looking eastern. He would be about 6 - 1yo old by looking at the photo. 

Love Easterns my fav type of dragons


----------



## Tinky (Jun 2, 2009)

I recently worked at Somersby. We has a creek running along our boundary. There was a generator shed that was warm, with a light outside the door that attracted moths.

We always had a couple of easterns hanging around. I would share my fruit with them.


----------



## JasonL (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks to be a little female, could be much older than you expect, they don't always grow as quick in the wild..


----------



## Dotora (Jun 2, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Looks to be a little female, could be much older than you expect, they don't always grow as quick in the wild..



How on earth do you know its female just from a head / upper body shot. Im very intrigued


----------



## iceman (Jun 2, 2009)

great pic


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 2, 2009)

Emmalicious said:


> Gosh I've been reading you're posts where do you live? you seem ot find HEAPS of wild reptiles! LOL!
> 
> Very cute beardie though =-)



Live about 10mins out of town on the Central Eastern Coast of Queensland. AKA Capricorn Coast. =]


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 2, 2009)

morry said:


> i see a fair few eastern beardies in the townsville district...



I imagine they're everywhere - just hard to see if you're not looking . 
They're awesome little critters.


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 2, 2009)

Acrochordus said:


> Nice shoot, what other herps do you get around your area?
> Thanks Tim.



We get just about anything. 

Carpets, Browns, Copperheads, Small-Eyed's, some awesome variations of little skinks and geckos, Spotteds, Tree Snakes... all sorts of herps. =]

I would love to know of an official list, but that's just what I've seen around recently.

Might go see if I can get an official species list of my area. =]


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 2, 2009)

Dotora said:


> Thats a nice looking eastern. He would be about 6 - 1yo old by looking at the photo.
> 
> Love Easterns my fav type of dragons



They're cute little guys. 
From my experience they're very placid when they're older.
I held a huge male some time not too long ago and he was content just to sit there leaning against my chest in the sunshine.


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 2, 2009)

Tinky said:


> I recently worked at Somersby. We has a creek running along our boundary. There was a generator shed that was warm, with a light outside the door that attracted moths.
> 
> We always had a couple of easterns hanging around. I would share my fruit with them.




Haha. That's cute. ^-^


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 2, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Looks to be a little female, could be much older than you expect, they don't always grow as quick in the wild..



Thanks.
Well I knew they didn't grow as fast in the wild and that's why I said I wasn't sure on the age.


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 2, 2009)

Dotora said:


> How on earth do you know its female just from a head / upper body shot. Im very intrigued



I'd like to know too... 
But I'm guessing it's some sort of colouring, pattern or head shape that only a true Beardie pro could pick up immediately. =]


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 2, 2009)

iceman said:


> great pic



Thanks. 

He was nice and still. =]

He wouldn't move from the road until my boyfriend gave him a soft stroke on his back... then he shot off, lol.


----------



## JasonL (Jun 2, 2009)

chantelle_savage said:


> I'd like to know too...
> But I'm guessing it's some sort of colouring, pattern or head shape that only a true Beardie pro could pick up immediately. =]



Yes general head shape is a dead give away, after you look at them all day for several years it becomes easy...


----------



## Australis (Jun 2, 2009)

chantelle_savage said:


> We get just about anything.
> 
> Carpets, Browns, Copperheads, Small-Eyed's, some awesome variations of little skinks and geckos, Spotteds, Tree Snakes... all sorts of herps. =]



There isn't any Copperheads there.


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 2, 2009)

Australis said:


> There isn't any Copperheads there.




Well, can you tell me of any other yellow-bellied black species?
Cause i saw a fresh dead one on the road.


----------



## Australis (Jun 2, 2009)

chantelle_savage said:


> Well, can you tell me of any other yellow-bellied black species?
> Cause i saw a fresh dead one on the road.



Yes,Common Tree Snakes in that area in particular are often Black on top, and yellow below.
However have a slender build, and don't particularly resemble copperheads (Austrelaps sp)
In the heavily wooded areas, the Brown snakes and Taipans are fairly consistently much 
dark on top, near black.. with lighter bellies.. within that same region.


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 2, 2009)

Australis said:


> Yes,Common Tree Snakes in that area in particular are often Black on top, and yellow below.




Looking at pictures of them on Google right now, and I can certainly tell you it wasn't one of them!
Anymore you can think of?
Thanks. =]


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 2, 2009)

Only other one that looks anything similar to it is an Inland Taipan.

But yeah. They're also not from around here... accordingly.

Could possibly have been an escaped pet?
I'm not sure, but it certainly wasn't mangled, just run over through the middle so I got a good look at it.


----------



## Australis (Jun 2, 2009)

A mistaken ID, is far more likely than an escaped copperhead or inland.
A photo would of helped.


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 2, 2009)

Australis said:


> Yes,Common Tree Snakes in that area in particular are often Black on top, and yellow below.
> However have a slender build, and don't particularly resemble copperheads (Austrelaps sp)
> In the heavily wooded areas, the Brown snakes and Taipans are fairly consistently much
> dark on top, near black.. with lighter bellies.. within that same region.




Ah, you added an edit... didn't see it till just then, sorry.

Hmm... wasn't a brown snake, the scales were too large I think.
I'm leaning more towards the Taipan... but I can tell you now that this guy was black/gray with yellow underside and was certainly a large headed elapid... I looked into it's eyes with sympathy. =[


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 2, 2009)

Australis said:


> A mistaken ID, is far more likely than an escaped copperhead or inland.
> A photo would of helped.




We don't usually take my camera when we're taking the dogs for a walk. =P


----------



## JasonL (Jun 2, 2009)

Copperheads live in cold areas, they approach some warmer coastal areas in NSW but stay around highland areas or swamps or preferably both where it's cooler.


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 2, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Copperheads live in cold areas, they approach some warmer coastal areas in NSW but stay around highland areas or swamps or preferably both where it's cooler.




Yeah, thanks for that. 
Not sure what that snake was... got me puzzled.


----------



## AnimalLuva (Jun 2, 2009)

I get bucket loads of beardies around my place. I live a few hours away from sydney, near a country town called Kurri Kurri.


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 2, 2009)

AnimalLuva said:


> I get bucket loads of beardies around my place. I live a few hours away from sydney, near a country town called Kurri Kurri.




Sweet. They're cute little things, aren't they?


----------



## morry (Jun 2, 2009)

eastern water dragons would have to be the most common lizard in my area, there are countless amounts of them near Paluma.


----------



## Dotora (Jun 2, 2009)

chantelle_savage said:


> They're cute little guys.
> From my experience they're very placid when they're older.
> I held a huge male some time not too long ago and he was content just to sit there leaning against my chest in the sunshine.



Dam straight my dragons are Easterns, there needs to be more eastern beardie love on these forums, too many people are focused on centrals, Easterns is where its at.


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 2, 2009)

morry said:


> eastern water dragons would have to be the most common lizard in my area, there are countless amounts of them near Paluma.



Ah yeah... Those guys are rad. ^-^

Only seen a couple wild ones though.


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 2, 2009)

Dotora said:


> Dam straight my dragons are Easterns, there needs to be more eastern beardie love on these forums, too many people are focused on centrals, Easterns is where its at.



All beardies are cute though, lol!
But yeah I haven't seen much about the Easterns on the forums.


----------



## morry (Jun 2, 2009)

wait till u see a wild boyd's forest then u'll be blown away...


----------



## AlexN (Jun 2, 2009)

I agree.. Easterns are awesome.. I've got one eastern and one central, the Eastern is a much nicer animal all round...


----------



## Dotora (Jun 2, 2009)

AlexN said:


> I agree.. Easterns are awesome.. I've got one eastern and one central, the Eastern is a much nicer animal all round...



Agreed, a Central straight off is very placid, although it does not take long for the eastern to become the same. I found my central to be quite boring when ever I took him out he would just sit there and relax, my Eastern is very inquisitive and I always get a good laugh when ever I take him just just because of his nature and what he does.

Its funny watching him calculate a jump for three minutes then jump only to not even make it half way across, Easterns are more bang for your buck not only on the interactive side but also quite entertaining.


----------



## JKretzs613 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Hello*

Hello,

Oh I totally agree! 
I LOVE Barbatas, but I am in the US! We only get centrals, & rankins here. 
Can someone send me one via airmail? :lol: Too bad you can't, I would love to get one.
They are georgeous. 
How many colors do they come in, have you seen some with reddish coloring? I have talked to a few people over there who said that there are some Barbatas with a little color. 
Great picture of the Eastern in the grass.


Tracie


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 4, 2009)

Dotora said:


> Agreed, a Central straight off is very placid, although it does not take long for the eastern to become the same. I found my central to be quite boring when ever I took him out he would just sit there and relax, my Eastern is very inquisitive and I always get a good laugh when ever I take him just just because of his nature and what he does.
> 
> Its funny watching him calculate a jump for three minutes then jump only to not even make it half way across, Easterns are more bang for your buck not only on the interactive side but also quite entertaining.




Hahaha... jump & fails are cute.


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 4, 2009)

JKretzs613 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Oh I totally agree!
> I LOVE Barbatas, but I am in the US! We only get centrals, & rankins here.
> ...



It's lucky that you can have imported reptiles over there - illegal here.
But I'm happy with our local species anyway. 

I don't think that Easterns usually sport vivid colours. 
They're usually just different variations of browns (some with dark and some light).
But I can imagine that there'd be a few out there with a bit of colouring.

Thanks!


----------



## Dotora (Jun 4, 2009)

JKretzs613 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Oh I totally agree!
> I LOVE Barbatas, but I am in the US! We only get centrals, & rankins here.
> ...



You can get them in Reds, Orange and Yellow. At the moment they arnt as potent in the bright coloration as the centrals as nobody is selective breading them to breed the colour into them but you can defiantly get them. If you look around the forums there are some photos from a Eastern breeder that is starting to selective breed colour into them. There's a photo of a really vivid yellow eastern looks WICKED

Here's a photo of a yellow one we caught in our yard







Here's a full body shot








chantelle_savage said:


> Hahaha... jump & fails are cute.



Agreed


----------



## Dotora (Jun 4, 2009)

Did the searching for you here's two photos of the yellow phases. These photos are not mine and are originally posted by W.T.BUY.






And here's a hold back from the clutch. As you can see nice yellow going into him.






Here's another hatchie with some more yellow through it.






Enjoy


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for posting. Gorgeous creatures.


----------



## JKretzs613 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Hello*

Hello,

Thanks!!!! That was so nice of you! I am saving those photos to put in my "Barbata Picture" folder. I appreciate you taking the time to post those for me, they are georgeous!

I guess they can have some color on them. They sure are different looking too, & definitely not as round either. They are longer & leaner looking.


Thanks!

Tracie


----------



## AlexN (Jun 7, 2009)

My eastern has a redish tinge to him.. Still very young, so its hard to say how this will develop.. My central is showing quite a bit of yellow at the moment, again, he's still very young, however if he colours up at the same rate he has until now, I'd say in 6 months time he could be a very yellow dragon! (shame he's not sociable..) 

My eastern is VERY inquisitive.. Nothing excites him more than excursion time where I bring him out of the enclosure and let him run rampant on the living room floor.. runs, climbs the couches... runs between people on the couch etc.. he damn entertaining... especially if I bring the box of crickets with me.. one or two crickets on the floor and BAM! he enters hunting mode! haha...


----------



## JKretzs613 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Hello*

Hello,

Oh you have one with a slight reddish tinge to him? Please post a picture of him, that would be cool. Thanks!
How old is he? So he loves running around the apartment huh? They are so cute when they go tearing around the place like that!:lol:


Thanks.
Tracie


----------

